# Can't Find Plug-in?



## Sandyjas (Mar 6, 2017)

I have Lightroom 5 ver 5.0 and iMAC bought in 2013 running Mountain Lion 10.8x.  I downloaded the plug-in List View 1.6.8 trial not too long ago.  I installed it in Lightroom.  I experimented.  I paid for it and received my registration number.  I then dropped any testing or installing of the registration number because of other pre-importing work for Lightroom.   I thought everything was in place and would wait.  I still have the program and registration number on my computer.  But I can’t find the List View trial I installed on my computer.  I looked in Lightroom Plug-in Manager, it is not there.  What do I do?  Thank You For Any Help,

Thank You,

Sandy


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 6, 2017)

Download it again and install it again?


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 7, 2017)

Search your Mac for lrplugin files too.


----------



## Sandyjas (Mar 7, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> Search your Mac for lrplugin files too.


Thank You Both.  Thank You,

Sandy


----------



## Sandyjas (Mar 7, 2017)

Sandyjas said:


> Thank You Both.  Thank You,
> 
> Sandy




I reloaded the List View trial 1.6.8 I had previously put on my iMAC 10.8 from a thumb drive, into Lightroom 5 from Plug-in Manager.  It loaded.  I gave it my registration code number.  When I clicked on “Retrieve your serial number,” a window popped up saying I was not connected to the Internet.  I don’t have the Internet for this computer.  The “db List View” name is now grayed out in Plug-in Extras.   Do I have to be on the Internet with the computer that has Lightroom installed  on it to finish up this process?  Or do I need to start afresh with a new trial from your site?  Thank You for any help.

Thank You,

Sandy


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 7, 2017)

The only reason it connects to the internet is to see if there's a more recent version, or in this case when you click on “Retrieve your serial number” which means "go to Photographers Toolbox and help me find my registration code because I've lost it". You don't need to do either of these.

John


----------



## Sandyjas (Mar 7, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> The only reason it connects to the internet is to see if there's a more recent version, or in this case when you click on “Retrieve your serial number” which means "go to Photographers Toolbox and help me find my registration code because I've lost it". You don't need to do either of these.
> 
> John



The “db List View” name is still grayed out in Plug-in Extras.  The Plug-in Manager says jb ListView installed & running.  This is not grayed out.   There is a green check mark by the Registration Code box (still filled in with my number).  The folder I accessed to install from contained 2 files:   listview.lrplugin 1.68.zip     [ Zip archive file]            and the ListView.lrplugin        [Adobe Lightroom Plug-in file].  I pointed from Plug-in Manager to the ListView.lrplugin file.  That is the one I installed.  It was previously unzipped from the other zip file the first time I installed it, (Last December when I did not have my registration code number.)  I used the trial version various times to get acquainted.  I love it.  Below the "Retrieve your serial number" link it says, "Thank you, this plugin is now fully functional."   I can't get it to work?  Thank You,

Sandy


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 8, 2017)

So what makes you say you can't get it to work,Sandy? How exactly are you trying to run it? What error message do you get?

John


----------



## Sandyjas (Mar 8, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> So what makes you say you can't get it to work,Sandy? How exactly are you trying to run it? What error message do you get?
> 
> John



The program doesn't appear on screen or load.  I’m first selecting 3 pictures in Lightroom and then go to Plug-in Extras or Plug-in Manager, select jb ListView and hit Done and the program does not appear.  I'm getting no error messages.  Plug-n Extras will not respond because jb ListView is grayed out, I can’t get it selected.    When I reloaded the program from my saved file yesterday or the day before I added the registration code right along with the reload.  I didn't go back after is was loaded and fill in the number.  Have no clue.  Thank You, 

Sandy


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 8, 2017)

In Plugin Extras, jbLIstView, are there any sub menus? And are they greyed out?

John


----------



## Sandyjas (Mar 8, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> In Plugin Extras, jbLIstView, are there any sub menus? And are they greyed out?
> 
> John



  I'm sorry, the sub menus are all there and not grayed out and when I click on them I am now getting the program!  Sorry to take up your time for something like that!  I guess the plug in is all set to run!   Thank You for the help.

Thank You,

Sandy


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 8, 2017)

Don't worry, Sandy, I've always thought it was a misleading way to display submenus, and you're not the first person to be confused by it.

John


----------

